# My friend's hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......



## karen (Jul 31, 2003)

*My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

Hello,

Hi, I just recently saw a classmate of mine at the college that I'm going to right now, and her hair has grown alot. I had knew her before because we took the same class last spring and it ended like in mid-May, and I haven't seen her until now. It's been 2.5 monthes since I've seen her, the last time I saw her her hair was about a couple of inches below her shoulder (I think 2-3 inches) and right now it's about bra-strap or close to it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Lol, I think that is about 4 inches or so new growth, I told her that I can't believe her hair has grown so fast and she told me that it's the L-cysteine that she's taking, she's been taking it eversince she cut her hair in the winter because her sister got good result from taking it before, I think she said that she was taking 2000mg or so a day and her regular multi-vitamins. So I went out to walmart today and bought myself a 3 bottle of L-cysteine, I can't wait to get results like her. I'm soo excited. Ohh I wanna grow 3 inches before october... I think I can do it.


----------



## Allandra (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

Please keep us posted on your results.


----------



## Peachtree (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

Wow, that's a ton of growth in such a lil time.  Wishing u the best


----------



## karen (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

I sure will, I can't wait to see results like her. I don't expect my hair to grow like that though, but anything like an inch a month or more will be a miracle.
Oh I forgot to mention that L-cysteine is a main ingredient in eggs, and I've read on other forums and also on this  one too that many people had increased growth from eating eggs. u know I tried to eat eggs everyday but I'm getting sick of it and it's bad for the cholesterol so I'm taking L-cysteine caps instead especially now that I know for sure that it has work on someone.


----------



## keylargo (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

i think i read somewhere that you should take a certain amount of vitamin c when taking that amino acid. be sure and research it first to make sure you're not over-doing it. good luck


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## anks (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

that's for sure!!!! let us know!!!!


----------



## blackmama77 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

what brand of l-cysteine is she taking?


----------



## Boadicea (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

*Caution:*
When taking L-cysteine, N-acetyl-cysteine, or glutathione, it is recommended that three times as much vitamin C should be taken at the same time to prevent these amino acids from being oxidized in the body.

*L-cysteine* is a conditionally essential amino acid, one of only three sulfur-containing amino acids, the others being taurine (which can be produced from L-cysteine) and L-methionine from which L-cysteine can be produced in the body by a multi-step process. 

L-cysteine is a protein amino acid naturally present in the proteins of life forms. L-cysteine is a sulfur amino acid and contains a sulfhydryl group. Although most cysteine is found in proteins, small amounts of free cysteine are found in body fluids and in plants. The normal diet contributes approximately 1 gram of L-cysteine daily.

L-cysteine is considered a nonessential amino acid, meaning that, under normal physiologic conditions, sufficient amounts of this amino acid are formed from the dietary essential amino acid L-methionine and the nonessential amino acid L-serine via a transsulfuration reaction. L-cysteine is a conditionally essential amino acid under certain circumstances, for example, for preterm infants.

L-cysteine serves as a precursor for synthesis of proteins, glutathione, taurine, coenzyme A and inorganic sulfate. Glutathionine itself has a number of biochemical functions, including maintenance of normal cellular redox state. Certain conditions, e.g. an acetaminophen overdose, can deplete hepatic glutathione, and this can be life-threatening. The antidote to an acetaminophen overdose is L-cysteine, in the delivery form of N-acetylcysteine. The L-cysteine derived from N-acetylcysteine helps to restore hepatic glutathione.


L-cysteine can act as an antioxidant, may prevent liver diseases, and can help to thicken the individual diameters of existing hair if taken regularly. Following ingestion, some L-cysteine is oxidized to L-cystine, and both L-cysteine and L-cystine are absorbed from the small intestine by active-transport processes. L-cysteine absorption is largely sodium-dependent, while L-cystine is absorbed by a sodium-independent transport system. Following absorption, L-cysteine enters the portal circulation, which distributes it to the liver. There, much of it is metabolized to protein, glutathione, taurine and sulfate. L-cysteine, which does not get metabolized by the liver, enters the systemic circulation which distributes it to various tissues of the body.

Although the incidence of cystine renal stones is low, they do occur. Those who form renal stones, particularly cystine stones, should avoid L-cysteine supplements. L-cysteine, like other sulfhydryl-containing substances, could produce a false-positive result in the nitroprusside test for ketone bodies used in diabetes.

There are no reports of overdosage in those taking L-cysteine supplements. However, large doses of L-cysteine are neuroexcitotoxic in several species. Single injections of L-cysteine (0.6-1.5 g/kg) into 4-day-old pups resulted in massive damage to cortical neurons, permanent retinal dystrophy, atrophy of the brain and hyperactivity.

The usual supplemental dosage of L-cysteine is 500 milligrams to 1.5 grams daily. Those who supplement with L-cysteine should drink at least six to eight glasses of water daily in order to prevent cystine renal stones. Some studies indicate that an intake of 3 to 5 grams daily of vitamin C may prevent cystine stones. However, high-dose vitamin C itself may contribute to renal stones in some (see Vitamin C).


*N-acetyl-cysteine* is the acetylated form of L-cysteine which is more efficiently absorbed and used. It is also an antioxidant that is helpful against viruses. N-acetyl-cysteine has been used as a liver protectant and to break up pulmonary and bronchial mucus. N-acetyl-cysteine can boost glutathione levels in cells. 

*Glutathione* (gamma-L-glutamyl-L-cysteinyl-glycine) is a peptide (short protein)-like molecule synthesized in the body from the three amino acids L-glutamic acid, L-cysteine, and glycine. Glutathione is one of the body’s most important and powerful antioxidants. A major function of vitamin C is to keep glutathione, L-cysteine, and N-acetyl-cysteine in reduced form so that they can continue to have their powerful free radical quenching effects. 

Even though many published studies show that garlic, selenium, alpha-lipoic acid, L-cysteine and N-acetyl-cysteine can boost cellular glutathione levels, people with health problems may benefit from taking high doses of glutamine. Those with cataracts or liver disease may want to take 500 mg a day of this very potent antioxidant.


----------



## Nyambura (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

[ QUOTE ]
  L-cysteine can act as an antioxidant, may prevent liver diseases, and can help to thicken the individual diameters of existing hair if taken regularly.

[/ QUOTE ] 

I wonder if L-cysteine is as effective, or more effective, in thickening hair strands than panthenol/pantothenic acid? Hmmm....


----------



## karen (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

hi, I've found some informative sites on l-cysteine and I've posted link above 




http://www.betterbodz.com/library/l_cysteine.htmlL-cysteine

l-cysteine
Cysteine is a sulfur containing amino that detoxifies many harmful chemicals including those from cigarette smoke, pollution and alcohol as well as copper and heavy toxic metals. Cysteine can prevent hangovers and promotes healing and the immune system. Since Cysteine is a central amino in the protein keratin, it has been found to increase hair growth by as much as 100%, to increase the diameter of hair shafts and to harden the nails. Cysteine is a powerful antioxidant that has been shown to help protect the cells against X-Ray and nuclear radiation. One note of caution; Cysteine can affect insulin effectiveness so diabetics need to exercise caution when using this amino.
There is no question that Cysteine helps improve the look of the hair and the hardness of nails. Most people take between 500 mgs. and 1,000 grams of Cysteine daily. This is an amino that works very well in supplement form.




http://www.thewayup.com/products/0060.htm

L-CYSTEINE 
L-Cysteine can be obtained from dietary protein or synthesized from the amino acid L-methionine. It is directly depleted by cigarette smoking, the depletion of which may be partially related to the faster aging of skin in smokers. 
L-Cysteine is a sulfur containing amino acid which, together with glycine &amp; glutamic acid, forms the all-important antioxidant glutathione. L-Cysteine contributes to the formation of protein in our bodies. It plays a role in energy metabolism, both by being able to convert to glucose &amp; be used as fuel, &amp; by playing a part in the synthesis of fatty acids. It acts in the liver to help detoxify carcinogens &amp; other dangerous chemicals. Cysteine is essential for T-cell proliferation &amp; activation in your immune system. Cysteine is a major component of skin, hair, &amp; fingernails. Studies show that cysteine supplementation can increase hair shaft diameter and hair growth density in some cases of hair loss. 
Cysteine may be used to: 
Help with skin health. 
Stop hair loss &amp; aid hair growth. 
Aid wound healing from injuries, burns, or surgery. 
Help protect us from the adverse effects of alcohol consumption, cigarette smoking, &amp; other chemicals. 
Support the liver when there are liver disorders. 
Enhance absorption of iron. 
Ameliorate chemical sensitivity reactions. 
Promote the production of red &amp; white blood cells. 
Support cartilage (as a precursor to chondroitin sulfate.)


----------



## prettygirl (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

great info


----------



## Boadicea (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I broke down and bought some Vitamin C and L-cysteine...le sigh


----------



## ngaa (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

wow thats a whole lot of systein to be takin...my amino acids contain only 20mg of it...


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I'll do some additional research on L-cysteine and try it.  The benefits look great, especially better absorption of iron. I have to take iron supplements (anemic) and I've learned that the more red blood cells, the better the hair condition and growth.


----------



## Isis (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Here is another source of info on Cysteine and hair growth...



http://www.healthandbodyfitness.com/supplement.htm


CYSTEINE - Amino acid peptide bond constructing up to 18% of your hair that provides strength, shine and structure. Cysteine increases hair shaft diameter and hair growth density. Foods high in Cysteine include eggs, muscle protein, garlic, onions, Brussells sprouts, broccoli, cauliflower, beans and milk. A minimum of 500 mg. per day is required for hair as it is not a priority of the body. Cysteine is a powerful cell defender acting as an antioxidant and also contains sulfur, known as nature's beauty mineral. A deficiency in sulfur is characterized by atrophied sebaceous glands which lubricate the scalp from the Essential Fatty Acids. Vitamin C in two and one half times the amount of Cysteine, Vitamin B-6, and co-action of all 22 amino acids provide optimum use of L-Cysteine. In order for Cysteine to be effective it must synergistically work with ALL other aminos. A missing amino acid is like a missing building block that collapses the entire structure. At least 500 mg. of this keratin-forming amino acid must be taken each day to even have an effect on hair.


----------



## Boadicea (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I'm also taking a protein powder that I bought from Puritan's Pride (http://www.puritainspride.com)

It contains:

L-Alanine 750mg
l-Arginine 1320mg
L-Aspartic Acid 2000mg
L-Cysteine 220mg
L-Glutamic Acid  3300mg
L-Glycine  750mg
L-Histidine  450mg
L-Isoleucine  850mg
L-Leucine  1420mg
L-Lysine 1080mg
L-Methionine  240mg
L-Phenylalanine  910mg
L-Proline  880mg
L-Serine  910mg
L-Threonine  650mg
L-Tryptophan  220mg
L-Tyrosine  650mg
L-Valine 870mg

I take one teaspoon a day. It provides 17g of soy protein. It also has 15% of your daily phosphorous, 4% of your daily calcium, and 20% of your daily iron.


----------



## godzooki (Aug 2, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

wow! I just bought some L-cysteine about a week and a half ago! I take 500mg's 20-30 minutes before I take a protien shake. Guess I'll stick with it , up my dose and see what happens!


----------



## happylocks (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

How r things going, with the amino acids, I saw some at walmart, but I dont think their brand is good, is anyone using it, how big r the pill? and what do they taste like?


----------



## iCandey (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

its interesting that it says that garlic contains it too...i was just thinking back at how fast my hair grew when I was taking Garlic supplements..maybe there is a link....


----------



## happylocks (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Hey Candey I see ur in H-town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got some Lysine, because I thought that was the one u were talking about, but I was wrong, Now I have cysteine, I have not really started taking it has been about 4 months Karen, did u meet ur goal, and did u get about wait let see, 2.5 months about 4 inches, did u get 8 inchs or close


----------



## Spagirl (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

If you don't mind please share your source for the info you posted. TIA!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Karen how is the Cysteine working out for you?


----------



## Spagirl (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

So this is why my dermatologist read me the riot act when she found out I wanted to lose some weight and I already have a problem with shedding. Her focus was on complete protein when she found out that I am a vegetarian. I think I'm going to look into Nutritional Yeast (something I've used in the past) for the beginning form for this (methionine?). Thanks so much for sharing everyone! Esp. you Happylocks for digging this up (x's 2).


----------



## Spagirl (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I found a few unopen thing in my cabinet one being Spiru-tein Eggnog (soy protein pwdr w/spirulina). I think I'll use these things up 1st since they all have amino acids amounts similar to what Boadicea list in the protein she taking. With a little tweaking I'll have everything my Dr recommended but in a different form. If this regimen turns my situation around before my next 7weeks visit (which I believe it will) this will just be my little secrect if not y'all pray for me cause my Dr seems like she's the type that "don't play". She'll kick me to the curb in a heart beat. That's what happens when your Dr has a good reputation (for the boonies anyway).


----------



## Boadicea (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Spagirl, I found the info on different sites. Type in "L-cysteine" in google and you should get a lot of info.


----------



## Spagirl (Nov 23, 2003)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

How did you make out with using these things. Did it work for you? Did you have any ill effects?


----------



## happylocks (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Bumping for update


----------



## moneychaser (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Well I have been taking it for two months, and I have noticed an accelerated growth rate.  I will bump this thread mid-April for an update.


----------



## HotCoCoGurl130 (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I guess I will break down and purchase some.


----------



## happylocks (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

congrads Dena, how much are u taking, and how long have u been taking it ? What brand also thanks, I have GNC, and I have stoped taking, it, it smells like rotten eggs, I would really lkike to know how things r going with Karen and her friend ty


----------



## bellegurl (Feb 28, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

karen, how are things goin? Did you reach your goal? Tell, tell.... I 'm dying to know.


----------



## MoezThunder (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Are cysteine pills small like biotin? 

Denali, were you taking the extra vit. C too?
What exactly is accelerated growth?


----------



## elite_chiq (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Im going ot try this although i ordered some off the kosher site but i cant find that much vit c does that mean i'd have to take 2-3 vit c tabs?


----------



## happylocks (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I did not have any break out when I was taking it, I do think I had some stomch pains, not sure,


----------



## moneychaser (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Well for vit c, I drink a glass of orange juice with my pills..  I take 2,000 mg per day.  My growth rate is pretty slow, but I have gained at least 1 inch per month.  With the aid of these pills I am hoping to reach bra-strap by May, oh yeah 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These pills are expensive, I advise you to take advantage of puritan prides sale.  Buy one bottle get two free~ you can't beat that!


----------



## moneychaser (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Also, I think you can achieve the same growth rate with biotin.  I just opted for this supplement because biotin broke my skin out horribly


----------



## happylocks (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I would prefer biotin, it tasteless and easy for me too take, I only really get nail growth for biotin am taking now, but maybe more with my MSM I belive biotin caused more shedding of my hair,


----------



## MoezThunder (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Wouldn't MSM be better to use? The dual results of faster growth and softer hair? As the base for both MSM and cysteine is sulfur? I think I'm gonna try that glovers treament for dandruff because it is 2.5% sulfur as the active ingredient. You put it on your scalp 30min to 1hr before you wash your hair.


----------



## happylocks (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I think useing MSM with it will help, MSM, in the passed has helped with my shedding,


----------



## ms jadu (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Could the NAC-cysteine(apelled wrong) produce the same results as the L-cysteine.


----------



## chicamorena (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I would like to know if NAC-cysteine produces the same results as L-cysteine too because I have a bottle of NAC-cysteine.


----------



## Madison (Mar 5, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

^^^


----------



## ellemoe22 (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

to those that are getting good results, do u stop cysteine after a month and how soon after can you start again? 

And how soon do you see resullts


----------



## happylocks (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

bumping for results, I am doing eggs, still have my pills not taking time, they taste gross, the eggs help alot


----------



## Teshila (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Can someone post with the results of their growth taking this or using eggs, please?  Thanks.


----------



## happylocks (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

[ QUOTE ]
*Teshila said:*
Can someone post with the results of their growth taking this or using eggs, please?  Thanks. 

[/ QUOTE ]

My growth is about 1/2 inch with eggs, I tried not eating it, and I dont notice that much growth, I know with eggs, I will keep geting 1/2 each month  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, I wish I had more, I had more last year, just taking biotin and MSM,


----------



## Teshila (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

That is great! Have you thought of taking the eggs with biotin to increase growth?  I know that many ladies are raving about the Freeda brand.


----------



## alliyah4eva203 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

i just bought 6 bottles of the pp l-cysteine. i plan to take 1000mg a day. is it really neccasery to take the vit c as well. has anyone taken the cysteine without the vit c without any adverse reactions?


----------



## cutelillady02 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

i have taken the cysteine without extra vitamin c there is a little vitamin c in my multi vitamin and i didn't have any adverse side effects. When I first started taking l-cysteine i was taking 2000mg per day and i got a quick growth spurt probably about 1/2 inch in about two weeks. I stopped taking them for a while because I had to rely on mega doses of cafinne so i could stay up and study. I started back yesterday but this time I am only taking 1000 mg a day b/c 2000 mg a day gets too expensive.


----------



## Candi (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

I have a co-worker as well that has just had crazy hair growth while my hair has barely grown an inch it seems.  Just last year she had to cut off most of hair becasue of a bad mico braid.  Her hair is now past her shoulders.  I have asked in off ways how does your hair grow so fast?  She has told me a few things that she does and either it was not all that she is doing or it is just genetics.  I am trying very hard not to be discouraged, but I wish my hair would grow as fast as hers.  Especially after all the money I have spent on vitamins and products in the last year.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have really considered getting a big chop as well, but I fear it would never grow back at all.  I mean now I have hair, nothing spectacular, some women don't have hair or have bald spots.  I have none of that, just slow growth.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My thyriod condition my be the culprit.  I have done some reading and extensive hair shedding is one of the symptons of the diesease and the medication I take.  Like I said I am trying not to be discouraged or jealous.


----------



## Poohbear (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

*Has anyone else tried L-cysteine?????????????????*


----------



## Tebby1017 (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

[ QUOTE ]
*Candi said:*
I have a co-worker as well that has just had crazy hair growth while my hair has barely grown an inch it seems.  Just last year she had to cut off most of hair becasue of a bad mico braid.  Her hair is now past her shoulders.  I have asked in off ways how does your hair grow so fast?  She has told me a few things that she does and either it was not all that she is doing or it is just genetics.  I am trying very hard not to be discouraged, but I wish my hair would grow as fast as hers.  Especially after all the money I have spent on vitamins and products in the last year.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I have really considered getting a big chop as well, but I fear it would never grow back at all.  I mean now I have hair, nothing spectacular, some women don't have hair or have bald spots.  I have none of that, just slow growth.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My thyriod condition my be the culprit.  I have done some reading and extensive hair shedding is one of the symptons of the diesease and the medication I take.  Like I said I am trying not to be discouraged or jealous. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]

What exactly did she say she was doing to make her hair grow faster?

Tebby


----------



## Haleni (May 13, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

[ QUOTE ]
*cutelillady02 said:*
i have taken the cysteine without extra vitamin c there is a little vitamin c in my multi vitamin and i didn't have any adverse side effects. 

[/ QUOTE ]

I wouldn't take the chance of having side effects. It is very easy to supplement vit c. Vitamin c deficiency is not immediately seen, it takes time.


----------



## Prettyinpink00 (May 14, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Candi don't worry, our hair tends to do what it wants to do when it wants to do it. Your hair may just start growing out of the blue. Just continue to take care of it with lots of TLC and keep looking at things on the bright side, u could be bald head with tons of splint ends. Grow hair grow!


----------



## Chichi (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

bumping for updates

Chichi


----------



## LEOLADYSW (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Don't feel alone.  I have a thyroid condition too, but taking your meds on a regular basis and good hair care will take care of your shedding issues.


----------



## ANaturalBrotha (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

bump!


----------



## Poohbear (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

[ QUOTE ]
*karen said:*
Hello,

Hi, I just recently saw a classmate of mine at the college that I'm going to right now, and her hair has grown alot. I had knew her before because we took the same class last spring and it ended like in mid-May, and I haven't seen her until now. It's been 2.5 monthes since I've seen her, the last time I saw her her hair was about a couple of inches below her shoulder (I think 2-3 inches) and right now it's about bra-strap or close to it!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Lol, I think that is about 4 inches or so new growth, I told her that I can't believe her hair has grown so fast and she told me that it's the L-cysteine that she's taking, she's been taking it eversince she cut her hair in the winter because her sister got good result from taking it before, I think she said that she was taking 2000mg or so a day and her regular multi-vitamins. So I went out to walmart today and bought myself a 3 bottle of L-cysteine, I can't wait to get results like her. I'm soo excited. Ohh I wanna grow 3 inches before october... I think I can do it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Karen,
have u seen any results from taking the L-Cysteine???


----------



## kitkat3ny (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

Anyone have any results w/ the L-cysteine?  I think I may buy some this weekend.


----------



## Truth (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

L-cysteine  huh?? hRmzzz... interesting...I say interesting.. might have to pick it up


----------



## candie19 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

I've been taking L-cycstine since reading this post for about three months now. I have tremendous growth but I don't whether to attribute that to the L-cycstine, eating pineapples every single day, or eat carrots all the time. I started doing all 3 at the same time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 On of these things is making my hair grow. But I recommend L-cystine.


----------



## candie19 (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

sorry for the typos.


----------



## DahomeyAhosi (Jun 19, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

I tried L-cysteine for about 3 months with no visible changes.  Surge is the only thing that has worked to increase my hair growth rate.


----------



## ANaturalBrotha (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

bump


----------



## carletta (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

Ok you guys, I broke down and bought 2 bottles of l-cystein today. I'm starting off w/1000mg a day and will bump it up to 2000mg by weeks end ! wish me well ladies, here we go!


----------



## happylocks (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

I give mine away I could not take it it was very gross, but I will try something eles I know its not the only thing out there that will work in helping my hair. Best of luck to u all happy hair growing


----------



## Super_Hero_Girl (Jun 29, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

Wow, that is great!  I can't wait to see your results.  I tried to order some of these the other day and I just checked and I accidently ordered l-lysine???? Dang it, now I have to return it and pay more shipping cost. Oh brother!


----------



## azul11 (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

bump for updates. God bless you all.


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

And when I said hair strands can be thickened on another forum, they laughed me off the face of the planet. they thought I didn't know what I was saying /images/graemlins/cry3.gif


[ QUOTE ]
*Nyambura said:*
[ QUOTE ]
  L-cysteine can act as an antioxidant, may prevent liver diseases, and can help to thicken the individual diameters of existing hair if taken regularly.

[/ QUOTE ] 

I wonder if L-cysteine is as effective, or more effective, in thickening hair strands than panthenol/pantothenic acid? Hmmm.... &lt;img src="http://st1m.longhaircareforum.com/images/smilies/think.gif" alt="" /&gt;   

[/ QUOTE ]


----------



## BAILEYSCREAM (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

[ QUOTE ]
*candie19 said:*
I've been taking L-cycstine since reading this post for about three months now. I have tremendous growth but I don't whether to attribute that to the L-cycstine, eating pineapples every single day, or eat carrots all the time. I started doing all 3 at the same time.  &lt;img src="http://st1m.longhaircareforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" alt="" /&gt; On of these things is making my hair grow. But I recommend L-cystine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Probably all 3 /images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## miss_brown (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

[ QUOTE ]
*BAILEYSCREAM said:*
And when I said hair strands can be thickened on another forum, they laughed me off the face of the planet. they thought I didn't know what I was saying /images/graemlins/cry3.gif


[ QUOTE ]
*Nyambura said:*
[ QUOTE ]
  L-cysteine can act as an antioxidant, may prevent liver diseases, and can help to thicken the individual diameters of existing hair if taken regularly.

[/ QUOTE ] 

I wonder if L-cysteine is as effective, or more effective, in thickening hair strands than panthenol/pantothenic acid? Hmmm.... &lt;img src="http://st1m.longhaircareforum.com/images/smilies/think.gif" alt="" /&gt;   

[/ QUOTE ] 

[/ QUOTE ]

BC - it can definitely happen.  /images/graemlins/smile.gif A lot of members here have experienced thicker individual strands from l-cysteine and pantothenic acid (B5).


----------



## Poohbear (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

L-cysteine did nothing for my hair


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*

imight try it...i been taking biotin and zinc the past month and a half no incredible results yet....

i might try surge again i ran out that was the reason i stopped


----------



## candie19 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

[ QUOTE ]
*BAILEYSCREAM said:*
[ QUOTE ]
*candie19 said:*
I've been taking L-cycstine since reading this post for about three months now. I have tremendous growth but I don't whether to attribute that to the L-cycstine, eating pineapples every single day, or eat carrots all the time. I started doing all 3 at the same time.  &lt;img src="http://st1m.longhaircareforum.com/images/smilies/frown.gif" alt="" /&gt; On of these things is making my hair grow. But I recommend L-cystine. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Probably all 3 /images/graemlins/grin.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

okay, I got tired of eating the pineapples and carrots and I still got growth so.... it the L-cystine and the Biotin creme.


----------



## senimoni (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

bump.............


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!......*

bumpity bump


----------



## DangerouslyShy (Mar 23, 2005)

so you ccant smoke cigarettes when taking L-Cysteine...??  someone clear that up for me...


----------



## pharmd (Mar 23, 2005)

I'm a little worried about possible side effects of taking L-cysteine.  Has anyone taking L-cysteine noticed that L-cysteine causes an increase in hair growth other than the hair on your head?  i.e. legs, upper lip


----------



## jaded_faerie (Mar 23, 2005)

very good question pharmd. im curious now too?


----------



## AngelicRose07 (Mar 23, 2005)

hmmm, i think ill look into this after my alfalfa runs out


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 1, 2005)

*After reading Corbin's thread, I may give L-Cysteine another try and take 2000mg a day instead of 500mg...that's once I get some more money!!! 

Where's the cheapest place to buy this stuff? I've only seen L-Cysteine at Whole Foods Market where I got it the first time I took it...Does WalMart sell this stuff for cheap?*


----------



## ryanshope (Apr 1, 2005)

L-Cysteine is one of the amino acids that is in HF37(@320 mcg X 5 a day)


----------



## RushGirl (Apr 1, 2005)

How much can you take everyday?? I got mine from www.puritancatalog.com  I'm only taking 500mg per day like Poohbear.. what can I up it to?  Do you have to take Vitamin C with it also??


----------



## JOI (Apr 2, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> *After reading Corbin's thread, I may give L-Cysteine another try and take 2000mg a day instead of 500mg...that's once I get some more money!!!
> 
> Where's the cheapest place to buy this stuff? I've only seen L-Cysteine at Whole Foods Market where I got it the first time I took it...Does WalMart sell this stuff for cheap?*




you can go to www.vitamins.com this is puritan pride just at a cheaper price everything is 70% off, But for a limited time only, So Hurry!!
 I brought the L-Cysteine vitamins for $3.27, Along with a bunch of other vitamins while there on sale.


----------



## CurlyCrly (Apr 2, 2005)

Unless, they've changed it, L-Cysteine is not in HF37.  L-Cystine is in HF37. Although both are beneficial to hair, it is my understanding that they are not really the same amino acid.  I could be wrong, but I believe that the mg of L-Cystine in step two they list is for the entire day/dosage of 4-6 pills, not *per pill*. I am taking amino acids from the vitamin shoppe and it lists the dosage as 5 pills per day and gives the total mg. It is not per pill either, but for most of the amino acids I am getting 2 to 3 times more mg than what is in the HF37 dosages.  My pills are much larger though, but they don't make me sick like the HF37 did.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 2, 2005)

JOI said:
			
		

> you can go to www.vitamins.com this is puritan pride just at a cheaper price everything is 70% off, But for a limited time only, So Hurry!!
> I brought the L-Cysteine vitamins for $3.27, Along with a bunch of other vitamins while there on sale.


 Thanks for the heads up JOI! 


			
				CurlyCrly said:
			
		

> Unless, they've changed it, L-Cysteine is not in HF37. L-Cystine is in HF37. Although both are beneficial to hair, it is my understanding that they are not really the same amino acid. I could be wrong, but I believe that the mg of L-Cystine in step two they list is for the entire day/dosage of 4-6 pills, not *per pill*. I am taking amino acids from the vitamin shoppe and it lists the dosage as 5 pills per day and gives the total mg. It is not per pill either, but for most of the amino acids I am getting 2 to 3 times more mg than what is in the HF37 dosages. My pills are much larger though, but they don't make me sick like the HF37 did.


Yeah,* L-Cysteine* is different than *L-Cystine*.  I think you have to be even more cautious with taking *L-Cystine.*  I remember doing research about L-Cysteine and came across L-Cystine and they are different amino acids.


----------



## Poohbear (Apr 2, 2005)

Info about L-Cysteine...

*Why is L-Cysteine Important?*

The largest single element found in the composition of the hair is L-Cysteine. L-Cysteine is one ingredient your hair cannot do without. Without L-Cysteine, you could grow no hair on your head at all.
Unfortunately, today's over-processed and over-refined foods do not supply sufficient amounts of L-Cysteine to keep your hair healthy and strong.​http://www.hairx2.com/normal_growth.html

*L-Cysteine for Hair Growth*

The amino acid, L-Cysteine speeds up hair growth and increases hair shaft diameter resulting in fuller hair. L-Cysteine has been reported to facilitate longer hair growth, beyond what is genetically programmed. 
L-Cysteine also provides potent antioxidant protection to the hair follicle. Users of topical n-acetyl-cysteine have reported hair regrowth. 
http://www.man-health-magazine-online.com/hair-growth-vitamins.html​


----------



## sweetpeadst (Apr 2, 2005)

What else might she be taking? Is she just taking this (L-cysteine)? I think I will give this a try doesanybody know the shipping and handling?


----------



## yokourt (Apr 2, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Thanks for the heads up JOI! Yeah,* L-Cysteine* is different than *L-Cystine*.  I think you have to be even more cautious with taking *L-Cystine.*  I remember doing research about L-Cysteine and came across L-Cystine and they are different amino acids.




Thanks POOBEAR, I bought the l-Cystine, I'll take it back and get the L-Cysteine today!


----------



## azul11 (Apr 2, 2005)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Info about L-Cysteine...
> 
> *Why is L-Cysteine Important?*
> Users of topical n-acetyl-cysteine have reported hair regrowth. [/font]
> http://www.man-health-magazine-online.com/hair-growth-vitamins.html​



Has anyone used this topically? God bless you all.


----------



## happylocks (Mar 11, 2007)

updates? is anyone still taking cysteine if so how has it been going? if not then what is the reason? what brand did you? thanks


----------



## dreysonsmommy2011 (Mar 11, 2007)

bumping....


----------



## LaNecia (Mar 11, 2007)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> Info about L-Cysteine...
> 
> *Why is L-Cysteine Important?*
> 
> ...



Good Info Pooh!


----------



## gn1g (Jun 20, 2008)

Anybody taking L-cysteine?


----------



## cat eyes (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought a bottle about 5 months ago, and misplaced the bottle, so I never took any. I will look for it this weekend!!!!


----------



## Irresistible (Jun 20, 2008)

Thank u for reminding me of this thread!

I think this has to do with eggs too, if I remember correctly

The eggs thread!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jun 20, 2008)

I am going to buy and try this. Animo acids are important for a healthy body anyway.


----------



## shtow (Jun 20, 2008)

I'd try it buuuut Im scared of extra hair growth *elsewhereerplexed*


----------



## y_nv_pe (Nov 23, 2008)

hi everyone!
I was wondering if anyone can show an at least update on there results of taking this L-cysteine. Im curious to know before I purchase some. I also would like to know if you are taking them are there any other vitamins you are currently taking with them...?


----------



## yodie (Jul 30, 2009)

Bumping this old thread.

I'm on my second bottle of L-Cysteine.  I did a big chop and last night I noticed that my hair is growing faster than usual. (No photos). 

I'm taking Now L-Cysteine and phytophanere vitamins.  Now brand already has vitamin C included. Bronzebombshell recommended L-Cysteine.  Thanks lady! 

Hoping to get some thickness as well.


----------



## larry3344 (Feb 15, 2012)

bumppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Okay (Mar 4, 2012)

bumping.. any updates??


----------



## jessicarabbit (May 2, 2012)

bumping!!..........


----------



## caribeandiva (May 3, 2012)

Interesting stuff! I'll start taking some. I need to start taking multivitamins anyway so i'll look for one that contains L-cysteine.


----------



## varaneka (May 3, 2012)

I think if it's a food-based instead of lab-based it should be safe with or without vitamin c


----------



## ilong (Oct 14, 2015)

Boadicea said:


> *Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*
> 
> *Caution:
> When taking L-cysteine, N-acetyl-cysteine, or glutathione, it is recommended that three times as much vitamin C should be taken at the same time to prevent these amino acids from being oxidized in the body.*
> ...



Bumping for those who take or are considering taking L Cysteine. This post contains key information I've known and read about on L cysteine.


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 14, 2015)

I'll be watching for progress pics that's all.


----------



## ilong (Oct 15, 2015)

@PureSilver - this is an old thread - not sure how many posters are still active on the forum so I wouldn't expect any progress pics now.  I bumped the thread and a few others, because of another recent thread on L Cysteine and this thread has a wealth of information on the amino acid.


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 28, 2016)

Bump...great thread. Where are the results?


----------



## Aggie (Mar 29, 2016)

I may need to add this one to my daily vitamins.


----------



## KenyafromCT (Jun 19, 2021)

moneychaser said:


> *Re: My friend\'s hair has grown like crazy!!!!!....*
> 
> Well I have been taking it for two months, and I have noticed an accelerated growth rate.  I will bump this thread mid-April for an update.


Hello. Are you still taking it?


----------

